# Do you tip less since you started driving for Uber?



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

I definitely have. Did 9 rides yesterday, not a single one of them tipped. I've definitely stopped tipping as much in bars, at restaurants, in coffee shops, etc. If people won't tip someone driving them to SFO in rush hour traffic why should I tip because you poured me a drink?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Less but still tip at restaurants and when occasionally need a ride. I have been stiffed by waiters, waitresses restaurant owners, Uber drivers 95% of the time. I really don't understand it, boggles the mind.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to tip all the time before partnering with Uber. Now I only tip if I have to and that is not all that often.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> I definitely have. Did 9 rides yesterday, not a single one of them tipped. I've definitely stopped tipping as much in bars, at restaurants, in coffee shops, etc. If people won't tip someone driving them to SFO in rush hour traffic why should I tip because you poured me a drink?


Nope.

One does not mimic bad behavior.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nope.
> 
> One does not mimic bad behavior.


Nope but one learns from their mistakes and stops being a chump and tipping when it is not required and hell not even the norm for Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I used to tip all the time before partnering with Uber. Now I only tip if I have to and that is not all that often.


Wait, so you don't tip because you don't get tips?
Sound like you've changed your story


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I tip more now. I know how I feel when I get a generous or overly generous tip. I know how I feel when I get stiffed or a 50cent tip. 

I'd rather make someone smile for a few minutes than make them feel shitty


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wait, so you don't tip because you don't get tips?
> Sound like you've changed your story


It has evolved yes! Before doing Uber I used to tip all the time, now I don't. I learned with experience that tipping was not needed nor the norm with Uber and it led me to think why it should even be the norm outside of Uber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> I definitely have. Did 9 rides yesterday, not a single one of them tipped. I've definitely stopped tipping as much in bars, at restaurants, in coffee shops, etc. If people won't tip someone driving them to SFO in rush hour traffic why should I tip because you poured me a drink?


my car broke down in a fairly busy road. people behind were blowing there horn, yelling at me as they drove past and offering advice like "get you fing car out of the way" as I pushed it by myself about 100 yards.

Should I not stop and help the next time I see someone in the same predicament?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> my car broke down in a fairly busy road. people behind were blowing there horn, yelling at me as they drove past and offering advice like "get you fing car out of the way" as I pushed it by myself about 100 yards.
> 
> Should I not stop and help the next time I see someone in the same predicament?


There is no objectively right or wrong answer to that question.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It has evolved yes! Before doing Uber I used to tip all the time, now I don't. I learned with experience that tipping was not needed nor the norm with Uber and it led me to think why it should even be the norm outside of Uber.


Not sure I'm buying what you're selling.

The one thing i liked about you before was that you were consistent.

You didn't tip but you also didn't accept tips.

Now it sounds like you would have liked tips just didn't get them enough


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I saw something, I think on the nightly news tonight about apps and tips being stolen from drivers tonight I think 630 gotta set my dvr


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure I'm buying what you're selling.
> 
> The one thing i liked about you before was that you were consistent.
> 
> ...


You will like me even less then. As time has moved along I now accept tips if someone gives them and rate them one star if it is a cash tip but no complaints. I just simply don't tip anymore if I do not have to.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

First I tipped more. Including the last 3 counter people that handed me take out-food. Not one of those 3 said thank you. So I'd done tipping these people. I did tip the AAA tow truck guy $5 when he was hooking up my car - but that's it .. no more. I provide all kinds of extra service to my pax and I get a handshake or a "thanks great ride" comment as they slam my door - but 5% of the riders tip me. So starting now - NO TIPS FOR ANYONE ANYMORE. I shame waitresses by saying "I hope you get some good tips tonight" ..


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> my car broke down in a fairly busy road. people behind were blowing there horn, yelling at me as they drove past and offering advice like "get you fing car out of the way" as I pushed it by myself about 100 yards.
> 
> Should I not stop and help the next time I see someone in the same predicament?


Another driver once gave me a jump start at a busy airport terminal. He could have just left and I could have been subject to tow in a no standing zone. I offered him $10 and he didn't take it. I also have stopped to help others drivers many times myself. Don't take one bad experience and do the same. I blocked traffic many years ago broken down, had the same thing happen, people had a lot of negative things to say passing by, like you have a choice when and where you break down. Just remember how you felt and don't wish it on someone else.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Just remember how you felt and don't wish it on someone else.


This is my point. I don't like when I do not get tipped, especially when they promise to tip in app. I got a 50 cent tip the other day on a 2 stop, 25 minute minimum fare. 50 cents. I did not like that feeling, it was more of an insult than a tip.

I'm not about to lower myself to the standards of people like that. I'd rather forgo a dinner out than leave a restaurant with the server thinking what I think of mister 50 cents.


theMezz said:


> but 5% of the riders tip me.


ouch


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> You will like me even less then. As time has moved along I now accept tips if someone gives them and rate them one star if it is a cash tip but no complaints. I just simply don't tip anymore if I do not have to.


When exactly was the last time you "had to tip". Your attempts to justify you being a tightwad is not a good look.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> When exactly was the last time you "had to tip". Your attempts to justify you being a tightwad is not a good look.


I am not justifying anything, just stating the truth. I am in fact very proud of being a tightwad as you wish to describe me.

I tipped a server last night because I had to, as it is a place I eat at very often, and I would like to bribe them not to do stuff to my food.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I've always been generous, and always will be so...always tip in cash at a restaurant even if I charge the bill to my cc; I always tip in cash AND on the app if the driver had a clean car and got me there safely (heck, I usually tip even if the car was nasty and the driver was not very good); it's just the way I prefer to live my life


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I've always been generous, and always will be so...always tip in cash at a restaurant even if I charge the bill to my cc; I always tip in cash AND on the app if the driver had a clean car and got me there safely (heck, I usually tip even if the car was nasty and the driver was not very good); it's just the way I prefer to live my life


I'm the same way. 
They have to be very bad and try very hard to not get a tip from me.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't eat out much, so I don't use many services where tipping opportunities arise. On a whole though, I think doing Uber has made me more likely to tip others, giving me an appreciation of the difference it might make.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I think doing Uber has made me more likely to tip others, giving me an appreciation of the difference it might make.


Winning comment


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Average income in my are is $18,800 a year. I'm lucky if they don't steal anything from my car. I have a better chance of seeing Santa Claus than getting a tip


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I do not tip based on a standard of a certain percentage. I tip on the service I have received. The better the service the better the tip. Crappy service crappy tip. Just because people feel the need not to tip me as a driver does not alter my tipping standards or amount. 

And for the record I worked in the restaurant industry long enough to know if the poor service is a result of the kitchen, the management, or the server. I do not make the server suffer with lower tips because of things beyond their control. I have tipped for 0% to over 100% depending on many factors.


----------

